# Simple but Amazing Spicy Chicken Dip



## hotstuffers (Nov 12, 2012)

Simple but delicious, SO! star with one package of cream cheese (plain usually), 1/2 cup of blue cheese dressing, and 1/2 of franks red hot sauce. Melt the cream cheese in a sauce pan, then stir in ingredients and cook till it boils. Then take shredded chicken (can either make this prior, or buy a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store) and mix it in. Pour contents into a pan then cover with cheese(i usually use mozzeralla but its kinda whatever you have or like best ), Then put in oven at 375 for about 10-15 min (found different ovens take different amounts of time) till basically the cheese starts to bubble. Then presto you have a delicious dip


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds good, Hotstuffers!  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheers H, sounds great


----------



## Merlot (Nov 15, 2012)

I make a version of this dip but I use ranch dressing (hate blue cheese) and cheddar (but like you said, whatever you have on hand!)  It is usually devoured anywhere it's taken!


----------

